# First Sig Attempt Using C4D's



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

:thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

FiReMaN11d7 said:


>


Very nicley done, my advice would be A) touch up spots that don't look quite right, in this case I would take a fade eraser to his right shoulder/neck line to fade out that black outline. The other is your text, no I'm the first to admit Im not textpert infact I do alot of trial and error in my own work but I think I would move it to the right a little bit to fill the large gap and put a outer glow/shadow or stroker on it to help it pop out a bit more.


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah when i finished it i looked and noticed the text looked pretty bad.


----------

